# Grabs



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright knowing everything has a name I would like you guys to post a pic of whatever board grabs are out there... and maybe how difficult the grab is? or a tip on how or where to grab.. I guess if the picture isn't self explainatory enough.. 

and seeing how I need to work on grabs hardcore I will start off with the grab you're NOT suppose to do. I didn't realize I had taught myself to grab the lamest part of my board... so I am slightly ashamed to say here's me... doing a super easy...

*TINDY! *






​




> *DON't DO STUPID GRABS*
> The best way to stay balanced in the air off a jump is to grab, but whatever you do, don't grab tindy. This is a very natural grab (between your back binding and your tail), so it can be enticing to do as a safety grab, but trust me, you should put the effort into grabbing between your bindings cause tindy's are just plain wrong. Other no no grabs include tail fish (in between your back foot and your tail) and girl methods, (a method which is kicked straight back, no tweak). If you do any of these grabs, don't expect any high fives from your bros, as they should in all reality, be embarrased to be seen with you.
> 
> _Yobeat_


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

and as far as nose grabs I feel like they look so fricken easy when done right yet I cant figure out how people reach the damn nose lol... I've tried and in many failed attempts I always and up missing my board and landing in the back seat.. 

any tips?


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice grab in the pic. It looks like you try to grab your board when its pretty much horizontal in the air. I have trouble reaching nose and tail like that whilst airborne (I can grab it horizontal whilst sliding a box though). Most people I know grab nose by extending the rear leg and pulling up their front leg (kinda like nose and tail blocks on the ground). But that cheating? Good thread idea cos I struggle with grabs too.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

with nose grabs you generally have to point your nose up quite a bit so that your nose comes closer to your body. kind of th opposite of a boned jump. A fairly easy grab that i think always looks good if you pull it right is a tail grab.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nose Grab.....


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

That shot is siiick!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Thad Osprey said:


> Nice grab in the pic. It looks like you try to grab your board when its pretty much horizontal in the air. I have trouble reaching nose and tail like that whilst airborne (I can grab it horizontal whilst sliding a box though). Most people I know grab nose by extending the rear leg and pulling up their front leg (kinda like nose and tail blocks on the ground). But that cheating? Good thread idea cos I struggle with grabs too.


that basically is how you do a nose grab. when i was teaching someone nose grabs this past season they always did that same thing, instead of bringing the nose up closer to them they would try to reach down for the grab which kills your pop and throws you off balance. you still need to reach for the grab when you bone out your back leg and suck up your front knee but not as much as if you kept your board flat in the air. you also would want to have your weight slightly forward too to stop you from landing back seat.

this is one of my favorite grabs, the crail.










for a basic crail grab you want to grab right in front of your front binding with your back hand but as you get more flexible and better at them you can start to move up closer to the nose or even slightly on the heel edge like i am here.

the basic motion of it is doing a big backside shifty but you want to keep your front leg boned straight out to make it look better. 
then to counter act that movement, so you dont go into a backside spin, you twist your upper body frontside with your back hand reaching out towards the nose of the board till you can grab it. 
both those movements you want to do more simultaneously rather then one after the other.

if you are having trouble twisting that much and grabbing past your front foot then at first you can just grab right on the inside of your front binding instead of the outside while still trying to bone it out and gradually work your way up. that and im sure stretching/yoga will help with this trick immensely.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Taipan

another one of my top 5 grabs is the taipan, i generally only do them with backside 180s now cause i find it easier to just kinda go with the rotation but before i learned that i did just do them with straight airs all the time and its not much harder.

its kinda similar to the crail in that i bone out my front leg but instead of boning it straight out like the crail i kind of suck up both my legs and just poke front foot as far out in front of me as i can. the only reason for doing this, aside from looking steezier when boned, is that its pretty much the only way you can even get your hand in there enough to grab the board. then to counter act your spin you just have to keep your eyes on the landing which will in turn keep your shoulders pointed that way as much as they can.

after you master this grab it was very easy to turn into a back 180 simply by looking back behind you after locking in the grab. when i do this i will still spot my landing in front of me slightly but not quite as much as if i was doing a straight air and then towards the end ill look back behind me. this is to slow down the spin enough so you dont over rotate by looking back as soon as you pop off the lip.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

shitty quality snapshot from a video of me last season....tail grabs off big kickers feel soooooo good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that basically is how you do a nose grab. when i was teaching someone nose grabs this past season they always did that same thing, instead of bringing the nose up closer to them they would try to reach down for the grab which kills your pop and throws you off balance. you still need to reach for the grab when you bone out your back leg and suck up your front knee but not as much as if you kept your board flat in the air. you also would want to have your weight slightly forward too to stop you from landing back seat.
> 
> this is one of my favorite grabs, the crail.
> 
> ...



that looks hard to practice haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That tindy is horribly weak you need to learn to bone that shit out and then scream TINDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYY while doing it.


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

if you're going to do a grab be a man and grab beef curtains, it's the only trick in snowboarding that for sure will get you a cute date


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

methods feel the best out of any grab when boned out correctly


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That tindy is horribly weak you need to learn to bone that shit out and then scream TINDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYY while doing it.


Hey, I went from shitty newb rider to all moutain shredder just a season prior. Cut me some slack on the freestyle. I think I'm doing pretty damn good.

I'll be sure to tweak it out next time


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> Hey, I went from shitty newb rider to all moutain shredder just a season prior. Cut me some slack on the freestyle. I think I'm doing pretty damn good.
> 
> I'll be sure to tweak it out next time


If I cut slack on sloppy tindy's the snowboard world would implode.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Bloody dracula!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

A not-quite-method?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

david_z said:


> A not-quite-method?


I'm more concerned about my not-quite-landings.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Nose Grab.....


wow trav....cut your nails


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

JayMess686 said:


> wow trav....cut your nails


Oh, those are short, and clean(ish) for a change.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

More of a fan of ass grabbing in freestyle.. Japan air was the first trick other than a mute that i've gotten...

The japan was sloppy though, I hucked it out hardcore... Pics this season.. lmfao. X_X


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

<<<Boned out tailfish in the avy...

Nod to the old school with a method...










EDIT: For some reason, David Z, your pic didn't show up when I looked... sorry about the double method post folks...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Horrible picture because you can't even see the grab, but it's a suitcase grab. Bring it back like a method and grab the toe side between your bindings with your leading arm.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

/\ wooo that is a lot of flex in the legs/knees to grab the toe side, isn't it...
Sweet though !!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grabs are out bs 180 bent knee back tappers are in.


----------



## park_rider (Jan 16, 2011)

Karasene said:


> and as far as nose grabs I feel like they look so fricken easy when done right yet I cant figure out how people reach the damn nose lol... I've tried and in many failed attempts I always and up missing my board and landing in the back seat..
> 
> any tips?


You know what?, I had the same freaking problem all season last season. I couldn't figure out why i couldn't reach the nose, but then everything hit me like a brick wall when i realized that my setup was a bad setup for grabs and park riding. I had a really stiff board, boots and bindings. It was my first season with my own (used) setup, and it just so happened to be a super stiff setup made for free-riding. So after I bought a new setup (Never Summer Evo with Forum Shaka Bindings (which are both on the softer side of the flex scale)) that was made entirely for park riding, I was able to do a nose grab on my first attempt. PROBLEM SOLVED --- And I'm sure you can reach the nose and do a nosegrab even with a stiffer setup, but hell, I sure couldn't! :dunno:


----------



## park_rider (Jan 16, 2011)

i will hate you forever because you have that Proto! and that's my skullcandy beanie too!! WTF?!?!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> this is one of my favorite grabs, the crail.


you got a damn sick crail, thats a grab i want to learn, what made me love the trick is Jesmond Dubeau's frontside 360 crail in alterna's "Hello World", worth a watch, sooooo sick. thanks for the tips, want to learn em this winter 

Jesmond Dubeau - Hello World

if you want to fast foreword, 2:42 for the sickest crail ever. but i'd give the whole part a watch, pretty sick!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

park_rider said:


> i will hate you forever because you have that Proto! and that's my skullcandy beanie too!! WTF?!?!


haha talking about my pic? That's Leo's proto actually. But it is my skullcandy beanie.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Who cares if you like doing tindy's, do them.

FUCK what other peoples opinions are.
:dunno:

My favorite is melon, but you probably know that one already.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

seant46 said:


> Who cares if you like doing tindy's, do them.
> 
> FUCK what other peoples opinions are.
> :dunno:
> ...


I only like melons if they come in pairs...



And damn that crail was dope


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I only like melons if they come in pairs...


----------



## the_nev (Aug 3, 2011)

Why do people hate tindy grabs so much?

I'm just learning to grab and can only really get tindy, roast beef, indy, sometimes get a tailgrab.

I find it difficult to do move my body in the air and have trouble getting good tail and nose grabs. I think its because i dont get a smooth take off. Anything i can practice off the slopes to get better in the park?

That crail pic looks wicked!!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Karasene said:


> I only like melons if they come in pairs...
> 
> 
> 
> And damn that crail was dope



woa, what a coincidence! ME TOO!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

the_nev said:


> Why do people hate tindy grabs so much?
> 
> I'm just learning to grab and can only really get tindy, roast beef, indy, sometimes get a tailgrab.
> 
> ...


Do shifty. You're going to need to know the motion to do boards, lips and all the rest of your slides anyway. It will improve your control in air and you need it from some grabs. Learn to tweak your indy and mute (bone them waaaaay out and exaggerate it as much as possible) and you will be able to grab hard grabs like crail, seatbelt and method.


----------



## the_nev (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice cheese i'll hit it up this weekend when im down there.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

ah ha!!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Beef Curtains!

it's a double roast beef. every time i've attempted it, it felt like I was gonna fall on my face


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Karasene said:


> ah ha!!


Rocket air or cross rocket...anyone got a pic of that...would seem pretty cool :dunno:

*edited*

rocket air???...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The first pic looks more like a cannonball to me. The second looks more like a rocket air IMO.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> The first pic looks more like a cannonball to me. The second looks more like a rocket air IMO.


a cannon ball is nose and tail at the same time, its pretty hard unless you have a super short board.

in the first pic i think hes doing a cross rocket and a rocket air in the 2nd


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

See, that makes sense to me about the cannonball, cause that's how they are on a skateboard. That chart just messes with my eyes and head. That first pic still doesn't look like a cross rocket to me, but it's definitely hard to tell.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

You just have to match up the numbers for each grab.. I'm sure you've figures that out tho.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

A lot of the grabs just don't look right on a snowboard cause you are strapped in and can't tweak them out as much. Japan Air is the one that always comes to mind.


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Taipan
> 
> another one of my top 5 grabs is the taipan, i generally only do them with backside 180s now cause i find it easier to just kinda go with the rotation but before i learned that i did just do them with straight airs all the time and its not much harder.
> 
> ...


Just wondering what board is that?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

connordd said:


> Just wondering what board is that?


Neversummer Evo or Revolver (wide version of Evo)


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Neversummer Evo or Revolver (wide version of Evo)


Thanks (10char)


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea its the 10/11 evo


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to life after talking about grabs today with some friends and being stoked for next season...


I'm wondering if anyone has advice on my method... I began learning them last season in the video and when I would tweek my board out it would always be at a downward angle.. (seen 0:12) I can grab and stiffen my back back leg out to bring the base around but I would like to figure out how to bring it around and keep it higher and more horizontal.. am I doing this wrong? :dunno: Please don't count the second jump.. I stalled when I realized I was over shooting the landing.


PS. anyone have a pic of a japan air? and what's the grab of the guy dropping right before me?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

...no?... no one has any advice?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Which is odd, because usually ppl on this forum will spout off on just about anything...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

haha glad I can all ways count on you snowolf. I know the the second jump wasn't the one I cared about so much, but your insight is still helpful. I definitely know better than to ever but my heel edge down on a hard toeside turn. I had too much speed for the short jump and definitely freaked mid-air. 

I didn't realize I took off toeside.. if I did it was me thinking I was setting myself to cork the base of my board out for a non-girl method which has been my goal. I was kinda looking for more advice about how to set up for a poster perfect method.. I end up kicking my back leg down as I did on the first jump.. how can I tweak it up higher than my front leg? More backbend form?

Thank you tho! 

example


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

cuz right now this is what I'm getting.. is it even a method still?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a steezy one.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Not a steezy one.
> 
> TT


Looks like a pretty nice one to me - we've seen you try to skateboard.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not talking shit but if you hit bigger jumps you'll have more time in the air and it will be alot easier to get the base of your board around so it's facing downhill like you want. 

to throw methods off of small jumps takes alot of control and balance to get the base downhill in time. practice by doing shifties with a grab in the method spot of of every small bump you hit, and then when you get to the bigger jumps the muscle memory will be there, and then just tweak that bitch.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What would be the best grab for a fs shifty? When I say best I don't mean hardests/coolest, I mean for an old man beginner.

A method is a bs shifty right? 

I've just gotten fs shiftys going real nice, but bs is super awkward, I think most of that is taking off on the wrong edge/improper setup on the jump, but twisting bs just feels fucked.

I could use help on my method, but a grab on the shifty in my avatar (that jump is almost too small, but regularly hit 25-35 footers where I can learn it) would be pretty cool to learn too.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

A method is not a bs shifty... 

But I'm sure one of the guys can break the grabs down better for you. 
Thanks I'll work it out on the bigger jumps next season. I started trying for them in the spring last season so it was getting pretty sticky but the small park was still fun. Like I said I got the base of my board downhill. People on the hill say they look good but they still aren't a real method. Ahh now it's time to wait for snow.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a question. If you grab tindy and poke to nose down is it still a tindy. Like a nose bone. Also what about a tindy grab but you tweak it like a method behind your back. I see Muller doing this all the time. Might be the chicken wing with the front of the board though. I don't know my grabs to well.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i like to think of it like this. no matter how hard i may tweak it, its still a tindy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Karasene said:


> A method is not a bs shifty...
> 
> But I'm sure one of the guys can break the grabs down better for you.
> Thanks I'll work it out on the bigger jumps next season. I started trying for them in the spring last season so it was getting pretty sticky but the small park was still fun. Like I said I got the base of my board downhill. People on the hill say they look good but they still aren't a real method. Ahh now it's time to wait for snow.


Do you not need a shifty in order to pull off a method?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i like to think of it like this. no matter how hard i may tweak it, its still a tindy.


Isn't the chicken wing a tindy tweaked to the extreme though. Or is the chicken wing around the board and then grab tindy.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Nose Grab.....



SICKKKKK. That is the sickest nose grab I have ever seen


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Do you not need a shifty in order to pull off a method?


they're different in the way you orient the plane of the board, but both involve getting your back foot more "out in front" or "downhill" so the shifty is a way to practice getting used to it without the larger air that a method requires to get it all the way around.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Isn't the chicken wing a tindy tweaked to the extreme though. Or is the chicken wing around the board and then grab tindy.


no, you grab indy but with your arm on the outside of your back knee instead of the inside, then tweak it back. much like how you are suppose to grab a japan air but with your back hand instead of the front.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> no, you grab indy but on the outside of your back knee instead of the inside, then tweak it back. much like how you are suppose to grab a japan air but with your back hand instead of the front.


so... are you saying grabbing with your back hand toe side on the outside of your back binding is still an indy?? that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You put your LEFT foot on the YELLOW dot, your right hand on the GREEN dot...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

*Bingo! !!!!*


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Karasene said:


> so... are you saying grabbing with your back hand toe side on the outside of your back binding is still an indy?? that's how I interpreted it.


i meant to say grab indy but with your arm on the outside of your back knee, which gives you the ability to tweak it back.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Cro, did you know that we discovered ur the "gnarfairy"

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/48757-gnarfairy-other-originals-go.html


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Not a steezy one.
> 
> TT


Here are some methods. Methods in the Madness | Burton – News And Videos

& here are my favorite. Not grabs, but you could throw one in if you wanted. Slow and Steady BS 180s | Burton – News And Videos

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Not much to add to the discussion. I know there's a suitcase already in here but this is a better angle methinks.

*Suitcase!!!*


----------

